# Reassurance needed 13 week pup



## rocketdog (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello, I am looking for some reassurance, my 13 week old male pup is hard work. He never seems to act calmly, he's either napping or he's a full on crazy, jumping, biting looney. 
The biting is most worrisome, Sometimes you can tell he's in a nippy mood so can move away or distract but sometimes it's out of the blue. I walked him with my 7 year old son and he randomly just jumped and bit his hand and drew blood. 

I train him daily and walk him twice although he should only be having 15 minutes x 2 so we don't go far. I also try and leave him every day for a while so he gets used to it. I don't work many hours but there are times I need to be out. 

He has a crate but I haven't been shutting him in as I'm scared once I do he'll never want to go in again. He gets fed in there and is quite happy to go in but he'll cry if we are in another room. 

Basically I just want to know he's normal! We just got back from a walk where we let him off his lead and did recall, he was shattered but got home, jumped on sofa and was digging in my cushions for 20 minutes before he fell asleep. 

Do you think he could be acting bad when he's overtired? How often should a pup nap? because apart from when I leave him and in the evening I don't think he naps very much at all. 

Rocket is our first vizsla but our third dog, we had a spaniel from a puppy but he was mothered by our rescue dog and was perfect! They lived for 13 years and were good dogs. I just want to know it gets better


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He sounds normal.
My puppies always acted the worse when they were tired, or overtired.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

These cheeky little pups train us so well. It will get better, you will love this little pup like no other.....but, not today (maybe). They get better everyday, be patient, consistent and hang in there the rewards are huge.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

The big advantage of a forum like this compared to well know social media sites, is that there is a wealth of past information that is easily accessible through browsing or searching. As a new owner, make search your friend! There are, for instance, hundreds of posts about crate training and what people have done to make it work for them. You are going to have to start locking your pup in though and the sooner the better. The longer you leave it the more he will resist when you do.

Yes, this is normal behaviour for a Vizsla pup. They can be very hard work. Checkout this thread to read about the feelings engendered by owning one of these monsters! - http://www.vizslaforums.com/9-general-vizslas/5497-adjusting-first-v-let-s-real.html

It's always nice to have the reassurance that you are not alone and it does get better. I work from home and could get nothing done for the first three months, I had to catch up in the evenings when my wife got home from work. It's usually pretty steady progress from then and at about six months you'll be thinking "hat a fantastic dog". Then, usually somewhere in the 6-12 month stage, they decide to exert their independence and all the training and good behaviour goes out the window and you have a new bunch of issues to deal with 

It may seem daunting at this stage but you will have many great times on the way to an adult dog (about 2 years old) and they are fantastic dogs. We've felt like you probably do now but you just hang in and do the right things and it all comes good in the end. So much so that we now have two Vizslas so it cant all be bad


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi, 

What you are describing seems to be pretty normal of a 13 weeks old V. Ours was similar, even though she seemed to have a softer mouth than yours. One thing that changed everything was buying her a stuffy. She killed the first one in 4 days, so we bought a better one afterwards and whenever the sharkies would start, we would give her the stuffy and she would try to rip that thing to shred. The amount of sharkies on our hands has dramatically reduced and she now has a really soft mouth.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

He sounds normal to me! Bandi was very similar but he did sleep a lot at that time. The biting was something that had to be corrected a bit. A lot of "noooo"s and getting a lot of tough chew toys (kongs and other rubber toys). Eventually they'll learn! Their puppy teeth feel like razor blades so it can be painful


----------



## Sarah Ralph (Jul 28, 2021)

rocketdog said:


> Hello, I am looking for some reassurance, my 13 week old male pup is hard work. He never seems to act calmly, he's either napping or he's a full on crazy, jumping, biting looney.
> The biting is most worrisome, Sometimes you can tell he's in a nippy mood so can move away or distract but sometimes it's out of the blue. I walked him with my 7 year old son and he randomly just jumped and bit his hand and drew blood.
> 
> I train him daily and walk him twice although he should only be having 15 minutes x 2 so we don't go far. I also try and leave him every day for a while so he gets used to it. I don't work many hours but there are times I need to be out.
> ...





rocketdog said:


> Hello, I am looking for some reassurance, my 13 week old male pup is hard work. He never seems to act calmly, he's either napping or he's a full on crazy, jumping, biting looney.
> The biting is most worrisome, Sometimes you can tell he's in a nippy mood so can move away or distract but sometimes it's out of the blue. I walked him with my 7 year old son and he randomly just jumped and bit his hand and drew blood.
> 
> I train him daily and walk him twice although he should only be having 15 minutes x 2 so we don't go far. I also try and leave him every day for a while so he gets used to it. I don't work many hours but there are times I need to be out.
> ...


This sounds exactly like my 13 week old Vizsla! I see this is from 2017, please tell me it got easier???


----------



## Sarah Ralph (Jul 28, 2021)

This sounds exactly like my 13 week old Vizsla! I see this is from 2017, please tell me it got easier???


----------

